# Bass Fishing with Go Pro



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Went bass fishing with MGuns,, tried my go pro out, turned out pretty good, here is a video, hope this works..


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice video. Where is your camera mounted?


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

its mounted on the bill of my cap,, looks pretty ******* but it works..


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

where is the best place to find these? looks pretty sweet for hunting season


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I sell them,, just give me a call,, the go pro hero kit retails for 299.00 i can sell them for 250.00, includes the waterproof case with 2 backs, about 10 mounting options and the camera, a charge/interface cable, an hdtv cable and a tv cable with rca ends.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Very nice Kenny!!! looks like ol 11 mile to me... do you ever fish by yourself? if you do, i have a cool mount that i made to hook into the back seat peg. let me know if you want a picture of it.


----------

